# Reverse Seared Frenched Rack Of Lamb



## mark in the pit (Aug 28, 2017)

*Reverse Seared Frenched Rack Of Lamb*

*Ingredients:*
_Rack of Lamb_
_Fancy Mustard_
_Thyme_
_Rosemary_
_Parsley_
_Basil_
_Garlic Powder_
_Pepper_
_Salt_

*Method:*
Remove excess fat and membrane from the lamb. Rub all ingredients on lamb and pat firmly to make sure they stick. Set smoker / grill to 250°F with heat only on one side. Place lamb away from direct heat for the first part of the cook. We are looking for an internal temp of around 120°F before pulling the lamb to let it rest.

Once internal temp is reached remove from heat and let rest a few minutes before pulling the probe. Increase temp of the direct heat side to around 500°F.

Place the lamb directly over the heat. Turn approximately every 60 seconds or until desired sear is reached. Take care not to over cook during this portion of the cook.

Once done slice between the bones and enjoy :)


----------

